# What does "Slow-Growing" mean?



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok,

The term "slow-growing" probably shouldn't need explanation. But I inquired recently about a (Nubian) yearling buck. The owner said that he's out of a "slow-growing" line. I assume that means they mature slowly. She made it sound like a good thing. I assume slow growth causes less stress to the body? What is it really, and why might it be good?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thats what I take it to mean. We have the samething in Boers. Some lines mature slower than others. I dont know about Dairy goats but in the meat world most perfer the faster growing goat as they get to market faster. Some ppl in Boers may perfer the slower growing lines. I think for the most part it will depend on what you want. Again I reference Boers cause thats what I breed. Some Dairy breeders will be able to share more info with you than me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have heard that Saanens have "slow growing" lines too....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know of slower growing lines, though I don't know the pros and cons. Why don't you ask the breeder what slow-growing lines means and whether or not it's a good thing?


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

I will ask her when I meet her in person. I have a habit of frustrating sellers by asking too many questions, so I was saving this one for you guys!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Wripley said:


> I will ask her when I meet her in person. I have a habit of frustrating sellers by asking too many questions, so I was saving this one for you guys!


Don't ever by afraid to ask questions. If a seller seems annoyed with you or frustrated, find a different one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

All breeds of any species has certain lines that are slow growing. 

Yes, it does mean that they grow and mature slower. I personally don't particularly like the slow lines, but they do have some pros

The pros: 
They mature slower, so their skeletal frames don't break down by a couple years old. 
They have less joint problems because their entire bodies have a longer time to develop
By the time you get your does to size for a first freshening, they are mature enough they shouldn't reject them, like what can happen when they are younger and inexperienced.

Cons;
It obviously takes longer for them to grow
The longer it takes to grow, the longer it takes to breed
You're feeding them longer than really necessary to reach the same size of faster lines
And in general for me, I want to see if they're going to be worth while, and the faster I can tell, the better. (I have both boer and dairy)


So for Nubians, people have this misconception that they are some gigantic breed that needs to grow slowly and mature longer before you do anything with them, but they are the same size as the other dairy breeds, pretty much. So really, normal to fast growing is just fine for most.
Slow growing is a bit of a waste of time for some breeders, while others prefer it.


----------

